# Really Need a Sponsor



## expatindistress (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello there, 

I am looking for a sponsor to help me start a business in Sharjah or Dubai. I am really worried. I don't know how to find a sponsor.
What i need is a person who could help establish a small business and i will only have a small share in it, just enough to support myself and family.
I need help on this, please, anyone with any help or information is more than appreciated.

Thank you very much.
Expat in Distress


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

Have you looked into the Free Zone option? If you establish your business in any of them (e.g. Dubai Internet City, Media City, etc.) you do not need a local partner.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

expatindistress said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am looking for a sponsor to help me start a business in Sharjah or Dubai. I am really worried. I don't know how to find a sponsor.
> What i need is a person who could help establish a small business and i will only have a small share in it, just enough to support myself and family.
> ...


Hello expat in distress

I understand where you're coming from but you sound a bit desperate and I am sure this is a surefire way to scare away any potential sponsors!

If you're just looking for a sponsor you need to ask friends or business associates who have connections with locals, eventually someone will be able to direct you to a local who is willing to sponsor your business in exchange for a fee / profits. 

However if you are looking for a sponsor AND an investor then it's going to be more tricky and for that you will need to be able to present a solid business plan. Otherwise nobody will want to lend you money or invest time/resources in this.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Sponsors rarely take a small portion of your business unless you are a major international company. Most will want a really big chunk.

Try the Embassy DTI staff - they will have some idea about companies looking to work with UK companies and who might be interested in an arrangement.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

expatindistress said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am looking for a sponsor to help me start a business in Sharjah or Dubai. I am really worried. I don't know how to find a sponsor.
> What i need is a person who could help establish a small business and i will only have a small share in it, just enough to support myself and family.
> ...


Try Links Group, they have an interesting way of providing sponsor that leaves you in control


----------



## expatindistress (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank you Beamrider and all you guys very much for your replies.

Actually I am senior experienced pharmacist and sticking to a job doesn't help now. Therefore i have thought about starting up a business, for which i am looking for a person who would handle the finance part and i would do the rest.
If its not obvious now, i am saying the only thing i do not possess is money. That is what i'm looking for.

Any advice on that?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Say you found a willing and able sponsor to pay you to start a business, what do you bring to the table?

Have you ever run a business before? Do you know any areas in the UAE that are not already served by a million pharmacies in close proximity?

Sell yourself to me.


----------



## expatindistress (Aug 28, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> Say you found a willing and able sponsor to pay you to start a business, what do you bring to the table?
> 
> Have you ever run a business before? Do you know any areas in the UAE that are not already served by a million pharmacies in close proximity?
> 
> Sell yourself to me.



I have a list of things I am capable of doing. The list has the things prioritized, meaning selection depends on the budget of the investment.
If you are interested, I'd really like to meet you in your spare time so I could clear all your doubts and you could assess me  .
Something I didn't mention earlier is I am not bound to pharmacy. That's the good part. I am capable and experienced in other work/field.
My number is /deleted, in case you like to allow me few minutes


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I hope you manage to find a sponsor although as Gavtek has already mentioned, there are plenty of pharmacies out here and I'm quite certain opening up a pharmacy would involve a host of medical licenses as well.

I'm also not sure what else a pharmacist can do unless it is a completely unrelated field. You mention you need a sponsor who is also willing to invest in your business. What exactly is this business?


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

well trolled Gav lol


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As it is against forum rules to ask people for money this whole thread breaks the rules.
Thread now closed.


----------

